# Importing a dog, what do I need to know?



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Has anyone imported a dog into the US, I have a few questions about the procedure and what to expect at the airport.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Maybe I will be able to give a blow by blow when I get home tonight, for anyone else in this position.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I imported all three of mine and Judge is joining us in January. 

Do you want to bring them in from Germany?

If so, you need to go through a shipping company such as Gradlyn or Pet Air if you are not with them. 

In the past it was possible to pick the airline yourself and ship them as cargo, that has changed. You have to go through a freight carrier. 

Also, they need to have rabies shot. It has to be older than 30 days but not older than one year. They also need a health certificate from the Vet that shouldn't be older than ten days. 

Other than that, you need the money to buy and ship them. You can either have the Petair or Gradlyn provide the kennel or have your breeder buy one. The kennels in Germany are frickin expensive so you might as well get one through the freight carrier. 

Also, depending on where your breeder lives the freight carrier may have to pick up the dog which adds to the shipping cost unless your breeder is willed to drop them of there or meet the carrier half way. It is easier for military people to take their pets. 

Here is the petair website, they have all the information you need to import a dog 

Welcome to PetAir – your experienced partner for all pet shipping services


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I think the OP is getting a dog tonight.....


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, I have not had any problems at all to get them through customs. But then again, I am command sponsored and on the orders of my husband. All they checked was the rabies shot and the health certificate. 

I'd say time is what she has to bring.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Two dogs. The shipper takes care of all the paperwork. All you need to do is pick him up at the airport. Balto was shipped cargo from Sweden and I had to pay a $20 customs fee. Boaz flew with me in the cabin and customs in Chicago didn't even want to look at him.

Balto was 3 months old and Boaz was 8 weeks old.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Shipper should have sent you some paperwork. They take care of everything but send you paperwork (via email to print) so that you can go to customs at the airport and get it cleared.

Once customs stamps off on the paperwork then you pick up the dog from cargo and show that paperwork as well.

E-ze! (well mine was that simple as Jackson came in from Czech Republic)


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Balto's paperwork arrived taped to the top of his crate. Actually, he and his littermate shared a crate. The shipper sent me a sort of "claim" number and told me what flight to meet.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

selzer said:


> Maybe I will be able to give a blow by blow when I get home tonight, for anyone else in this position.


 
How exciting! What are you getting, a puppy or adult? Tell all please, pedigree and pictures would be nice.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I Got her! 

It was not bad. My friend went with me. Everything went smoothly except that she was supposed to come in at 7:30, then 7:50, then 9:09 -- we went out to eat, and when we got back, they said 10:30. She had to switch planes in NJ, and there were many delays due to airports being closed the day before. 

But at 10:30, she came in, I showed my ID and signed off. She cleared customs in NJ. So there was not much to it in Cleveland, thanks to the breeder's attention to all the details.

She is calm and quiet and very nice. I let her finish my steak and baked potato. 

She was very hungry. I got her to my friend's house -- about 1/2 way home, and she ate a big bowl of food. I drove the rest of the way home, and gave her a cup of kibble and she ate that too. 

This morning I gave her three cups, and this afternoon two more and a piece of cheese and some meat. I do not want to make her sick, but she keeps looking for more. She did leave some of the 2 cups though, so I figure she will eat as she goes, and i will give her another cup before going to bed. Normally, 3 cups is what I feed my girls, but she is already showing, and since she is hungry and willing to eat, I will let her. Tomorrow, I will feed her two cups three times in the day. 

Here are a few pictures, but I believe she is even better looking in person.




























She turned three in October. Has had one litter. Is SchH1, Kkl1, AD, SG1 or 3 -- shown as a puppy. Hips a, elbows normal.

Pedigree:
SG1 Odessa von Aurelius - German shepherd dog

She was bred to this dog:
V1, V 21 BSZS 2010 Obi-Wan zum Kolbenguss - German shepherd dog

I am so excited by this. I have the koer report, her pink papers have her BH, AD, and Schutzhund results on them, and I have her show booklet. 

I introduced her to my parents, but other than that we are going to take it easy until after the litter comes. 

I called AKC, and they are sending me paperwork to start on.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Ah, so she's preggo? Cool! She looks like a great addition to your breeding program. She's a beauty!


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

She's a beauty, selzer! And that dog she was bred to? Wowza! She's going to have beautiful puppies. Congratultions.

Ahhhh, if only I was in the market for a new one. Little puppies make my ovaries ache.:wub:


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Selzer she is stunning!!!! OMG she has a perfect little build and the sweetest face huge congrats to you


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Congratulations Selzer. She is truly stunning!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Gorgeous girl!

That male she was bred to is stunning!

Silly question.. on her pedigree some of the dogs have "*BREVET*" marked where the titles should be... what does that mean? I don't think I have seen it before, is it a show thing? I can't recall seeing it on a working lined dog pedigree before now... unless I wasn't paying attention to it.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Breveto, Brevet - German shepherd dog

It appears to be french rings equivalent to schH's BH title

And she is very pretty!!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Deathmetal said:


> Breveto, Brevet - German shepherd dog
> 
> It appears to be french rings equivalent to schH's BH title
> 
> And she is very pretty!!


Thanks.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow!! She is orgeous and so is the male she was bred to! I can't wait to see pics of the puppies!!! When is she due?


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

What a beautiful girl!


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

Love her!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Wow...I really like her face and expression....some top names in the pedigrees too.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Beautiful dog Selzer, I love her!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

WOW! She's a looker isnt she?! She is stunning! I like her build. Her stance just is so confident and calm. Thats awesome. Cant wait to see pics of puppies!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Thank you all. I really like her a lot.

When is she due? I have an e-mail that tells me that she had been bred three times and they would do an ultrasound in two weeks. And then confirmation that she is pregnant, and that they would set up shipping. At this point, I do not have an exact date. Could be three to four weeks. I told someone that she had been bred three times on 11/24, and Ultrasound confirmation of pregnancy, 12/10. 

AKC did not send me the e-mail information, so I will have to call there again tomorrow. 

It is certainly time to get all in readiness.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

She is stunningly beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Maybe I missed it... So her name is Odessa? What are you going to call her?  She sure is pretty!!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Selzer,
She is a very nice female...(I like her pedigree).
Obi is a beautiful dog...I like his line breeding on Orbit....(not crazy about Yoker, I bred to him)....you can PM me regarding that. (if you want).
You should have very handsome puppies for sure! 
Keep us updated...would love to see pics!
I am very happy for you!
Robin


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is sooo pretty! Congrats


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

AKC does not send you information. You need to go on their web-site and get the forms for foreign registration.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Going to the dark side !!!!!

When you download and print out the registration application it asks for "original" pedigree to be sent - I have NEVER sent the original - only a copy - they do not send it back!!!! They keep it on file - I go to Kinkos and make color copies, mark "copy" on the one I send in....If she has SV papers, you have to have her registered in your name in Germany with the SV, and a paper from the SV stating that...that goes to AKC along with 2 photos....You also need DNA and the breeders certificate, copy of males papers for the litter too I think....

AKC is a data processing and record keeping organization - they have always processed foreign registrations quickly from my experience - and if you have all in order, you should have your AKC papers back quickly - the DNA will take longer - but they have issued litter registrations with the DNA pending...

Good luck!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

To add to the above. Get the foreign registration done 1st. Then, when they send you the email with the AKC #, that is when you do the DNA and send it. Less chance to loose the DNA sample.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Smithie86 said:


> AKC does not send you information. You need to go on their web-site and get the forms for foreign registration.


She said she would send me a list via e-mail. I am not holding my breath though. I will download the information. 

So far I have been calling her Odessa, but she is such a little princess. I do not like Odie, that sounds like a boy, might be Dessa. Or I might continue to call her Odessa. I am getting used to that. (I should be -- it has been since May that I have had this going on.)


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

You could call her Dessa or Tess if you wanted to.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

She's so pretty, glad you finally have her home. I had totally missed this post. Here's to a great whelping for her and you too!


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

She's so beautiful, selzer! Congrats!


----------

